# I have a question about Mini Nubians



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 25, 2011)

Can any of the experts on here tell me about the breed Mini Nubian, I understand that it has nigerian blood line in there some where.

What i want to know is 

What is the standard Height for a Mini Nubian at 12 Months old 
What is the standard weight for a Mini Nubian at 12 Months old

What are the differences between the Mini Nigerian as far as weight and height compared to a Mini Nubian is there any ?


Thank you !


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe that a mini nubian is a nubian dam and a nigerian dwarf sire.

Don't know about the height question...other than I was told minis fell somewhere in the middle of the two in size...each individual being different.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I believe that a mini nubian is a nubian dam and a nigerian dwarf sire.
> 
> Don't know about the height question...other than I was told minis fell somewhere in the middle of the two in size...each individual being different.


Thank you


----------



## chandasue (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/index.htm
You can find specifics on breeding and breed standards here.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 25, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/index.htm
> You can find specifics on breeding and breed standards here.


Thank you thats what I was looking for


----------



## haviris (Mar 26, 2011)

You start w/ a nigerian and a nubian, the result is a 1st generation mini nubian, from there a baby will be one generation higher then the parent w/ the lower generation (so if mom was 2nd and dad ws 4th, baby would be 3rd). They are between 23in and 29in. 

And FYI, there is no mini nigerian.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

The MDGA is the best place for information like the others said. I have Mini Nubians and love them. I actually just had two 3rd generation Mini Nubian bucklings born this afternoon. Both have blue eyes. They are great goats.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 10, 2011)

Heavenly Springs Farm said:
			
		

> The MDGA is the best place for information like the others said. I have Mini Nubians and love them. I actually just had two 3rd generation Mini Nubian bucklings born this afternoon. Both have blue eyes. They are great goats.


are they easy to milk?? and how much do they produce on the average??


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Right now, I am milking two mini Nubians. One is a first timer. I am getting three pints or alittle more a day. My other girl is an old pro. She is giving over a 1/2 gallon a day. My best milker just had her kids today. I can't wait to see how much she gives. All of these girls are 2nd generation. My 3rd generation buck's mother was a good milker. I can't wait to see how much the two doe kids I am keeping turn out.

I think they are easy to milk. They are alittle harder than my Nubian does but not much. They just have a little smaller teats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 10, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> d
> What is the standard weight for a Mini Nubian at 12 Months old
> 
> What are the differences between the Mini Nigerian as far as weight and height compared to a Mini Nubian is there any ?
> ...


There isn't a mini nigerian, just a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## savingdogs (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm getting a quart a day from my mini-nubian first freshener while she is nursing one kid! I'm anxious to see what I get when the kid is sold.


----------

